# Snake tongue vs drop away



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a coaching question or general topic question but i figured the people on here would know what they're talking about. 

I've finally decided to fletch my arrows with helical turkey feathers to give it a go, so far so good. The queastion I have is do I need to change to a drop away rest as now my arrows have a helix path at the end and am afraid the snake tongue will be touching the feathers.

With my previous straight fletched vanes I'd imagine the tongue travels nicely through the vanes, I'm just not sure with the helical feathers.

I only shoot compound fita and am experimenting with feathers. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It depends on how much helical you use. If it's a shallow helical, you should have no problems with the blade. You might have to raise your nock a bit, but the arrow should be off of the blade by the time the fletching gets there. If you wrapped the helical half way around the arrow, then you probably need a drop away. 

Be sure to check with spray powder to see what is happening. If you are getting contact and can't tune it out, then the drop away is a solution. 

The things you can do to tune out contact are to raise the nock, lower the rest or adjust tiller. Tightening the upper limb bolt or loosening the lower limb bolt has the same effect of raising the nock. Remember the #1 rule about tuning, If you change anything, you've changed everything. If you tune for clearance, you may mess up something else in your tune. It just means that you may have to start over tuning your bow. However, it probably won't be a problem.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

my problem with feathers was in wet weather feathers are terrible to shoot well and my other problem was the wear down or out is to fast with feathers to mantain the same group. but indoors i still use them with a drop away. but i do like feathers alot ! good luck


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Pete53 said:


> my problem with feathers was in wet weather feathers are terrible to shoot well and my other problem was the wear down or out is to fast with feathers to mantain the same group. but indoors i still use them with a drop away. but i do like feathers alot ! good luck


Hi Pete, 
Do you use an offset helical or straight fletch?


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I switched to a hamskea last rest you will ever need it can be set to run any way any other rest on the market pull up pull down blade drop away fixed drop Atwater spring loaded blade and the list goes on


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Sasquech said:


> I switched to a hamskea last rest you will ever need it can be set to run any way any other rest on the market pull up pull down blade drop away fixed drop Atwater spring loaded blade and the list goes on


Hi Sasquech, thanks heaps fire your input. In your opinion do you think it would be great to set it up to drop away for fita shooting? 

P.S. do you know if there is anywhere on the Internet a super slow motion shot of an arrow passing by a snake tongue and drop away?


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes and yes most folks shoot lizard tongue . I am currently shooting the whale tail in pull down mode. It is shooting great. Better than me.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

when i shoot feathers indoors i use a bitzen berger fletcher with a right wing helical,not sure of the degree ? but i have used 3 an 4 fletch with my bitzen berger with good results with both.


----------

